# virtueller X Server ohne Grafikkarte

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen sparsamen (immer an während einer Kernzeit) Rechner bauen. Dieser soll dann eine eierlegende Wollmichsau werden.

Er sollte keine Grafikkarte haben um Strom zu sparen. Ich möchte gerne, daß man (auch X) Applikationen Remote starten kann. Die Remoteverbindung beenden kann....und dann wieder aufnehmen kann. Zusätzlich sollte außerhalb der Kernzeit der Rechner automatisch in den (Tief)Schlafmodus versetzt werden können und auch automatisch wieder starten können.

Ebenso sollte ein wenig Rechenpower vorhanden sein, da in den Wachphasen Updatepakete für ein Netzwerk von Gentoo Rechnern erstellt werden soll.

Deshalb meine Fragen:

1. Welche Hardware (möglichst Intel) (RAM Festplatte CPU) aber trotzdem sparsam

2. Welcher XServer

3. Wie darauf verbinden, so daß man die Verbindung trennen kann (außer NX)

4. Standby --> welche Hardware geht ohne Probleme

Danke schon mal für jeden Tipp...der mich auf eine >Gentoo< Spur bringt

G. R.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Er sollte keine Grafikkarte haben um Strom zu sparen. Ich möchte gerne, daß man (auch X) Applikationen Remote starten kann. Die Remoteverbindung beenden kann....und dann wieder aufnehmen kann. 

 

virtualisierungslösung? (vmware oder ähnliches vielleicht)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Er sollte keine Grafikkarte haben um Strom zu sparen. Ich möchte gerne, daß man (auch X) Applikationen Remote starten kann. Die Remoteverbindung beenden kann....und dann wieder aufnehmen kann.  
> 
> virtualisierungslösung? (vmware oder ähnliches vielleicht)

 

FreeNX wäre da auch eine Lösung.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

1. Intel Core2 Duo, dürfte gut für solche Sachen geeignet sein, glaube ich.

RAM hmmm naja für diese Aufgaben evtl doch 1 GB, oder 2 hört sich nämlich so an als ob du mehrere Benutzer haben möchtest, ich vermute mal das es auf einem Riegel am Stromsparendsten ist.

Festplatten, vorallem langlebige und welche die es unterstützen bei nichtgebrauch runtergefahren zu werden (quasi Standby)

Am Sparsamsten kommst du hier wohl mit einem Laptop weg, die sind meistens bereits auf Stromsparen optimiert.

2. xorg-Server mit rdp oder vnc.

3. siehe 2.

4. Tja, da habe ich leider keine große Erfahrung mit, aber im großen und ganzen sind Laptops besser darauf ausgerichtet.

----------

## Tinitus

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Er sollte keine Grafikkarte haben um Strom zu sparen. Ich möchte gerne, daß man (auch X) Applikationen Remote starten kann. Die Remoteverbindung beenden kann....und dann wieder aufnehmen kann.  
> 
> virtualisierungslösung? (vmware oder ähnliches vielleicht)

 

Zu langsam...oder wenn man einen entsprechenden Rechner hat....zu viel Stromverbrauch.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

[quote=

2. xorg-Server mit rdp oder vnc.

[/quote]

Wie geht das mit Xorg mit rdp? Geht das nicht nur mit MS?

G. R.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Er sollte keine Grafikkarte haben um Strom zu sparen. Ich möchte gerne, daß man (auch X) Applikationen Remote starten kann. Die Remoteverbindung beenden kann....und dann wieder aufnehmen kann.

 

Warum so kompliziert? Wenn du Applikationen starten willst die in der Shell laufen, kannst du ja mit ssh eine Verbindung zum Rechner aufbauen und dort mittels screen verschiedene Sessions aufmachen. Wenn du die Verbindung beendest kannst du einfach wieder mit den einzelnen Screen Sessions Verbindung aufnehmen. Dabei geht nichts verloren.

Und was X anbelangt; du kannst die Tools welche du brauchst einfach gegen die X Libraries kompilieren und dir dann den jeweiligen Display auf einen anderen Rechner schicken lassen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Tinitus

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Er sollte keine Grafikkarte haben um Strom zu sparen. Ich möchte gerne, daß man (auch X) Applikationen Remote starten kann. Die Remoteverbindung beenden kann....und dann wieder aufnehmen kann. 
> 
> Warum so kompliziert? Wenn du Applikationen starten willst die in der Shell laufen, kannst du ja mit ssh eine Verbindung zum Rechner aufbauen und dort mittels screen verschiedene Sessions aufmachen. Wenn du die Verbindung beendest kannst du einfach wieder mit den einzelnen Screen Sessions Verbindung aufnehmen. Dabei geht nichts verloren.
> 
> Und was X anbelangt; du kannst die Tools welche du brauchst einfach gegen die X Libraries kompilieren und dir dann den jeweiligen Display auf einen anderen Rechner schicken lassen.
> ...

 

Hallo,

wie geht das Step by Step oder Schlüsselworte für Google. Konsole und Screen sind bekannt. Aber mit X???

G.R.

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

http://www.infodrom.org/~joey/Writing/freeX/xforward/

----------

## Tinitus

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

> http://www.infodrom.org/~joey/Writing/freeX/xforward/

 

Hallo,

Danke ...aber wie kann ich eine XWindows Sitzung trennen und wiederaufnehmen außer z.B. mit FreeNX? (Also laufende Programme weiterlaufenlassen, obwohl der Client kurz oder lang weg ist)

G. R.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   http://www.infodrom.org/~joey/Writing/freeX/xforward/ 
> 
> Danke ...aber wie kann ich eine XWindows Sitzung trennen und wiederaufnehmen außer z.B. mit FreeNX? (Also laufende Programme weiterlaufenlassen, obwohl der Client kurz oder lang weg ist)
> 
> 

 

Naja, die Frage ist ob du das überhaupt brauchst. Was für eine Applikation willst du denn laufen lassen, die unbedingt "immer" laufen muss? Was spricht dagegen, auf dem Server einen export DISPLAY=<Mein_Display_Rechner>:0.0 gefolgt von <Applikation> & zu starten? Du kannst die Applikation ja dann wie ein normales Fenster vergrössern, verkleinern, in den Hintergrundschieben etc. Stört doch keinen wenn es einfach im Hintergrund vor sich hin rödelt und du im Vordergrund weiterarbeitest.

Ansonsten ist vielleicht ein  Session Manager etwas für dich?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Max Steel

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> 2. xorg-Server mit rdp oder vnc.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Naja, ich habs selber noch nciht getestet, aber:

http://gentoo-portage.com/net-misc/xrdp

Steht unter der GPL-2 und ist ~Arch-masked

Ich vermute mal das es funktionieren kann, wenn sie es anbieten.

----------

## Beforegod

Weiss ja nicht ob die X Anwendungen lokal oder auf einen entfernten Rechner laufen sollen.

Wenn Entfernt, gibts doch diesen Xvnc mit Xnest. Oder gar Xvfb?

Ansonsten x libs installieren und per XMing auf ner Windows Kiste laufen lassen (die evt. eh immer an ist).

Hier noch ein Weblog Eintrag der evt. für Dich Interessant sein könnte:

http://solutionbeacon.blogspot.com/2007/07/verifying-virtual-x-server-xvfb-setup.html

----------

